# Befestigung des Echolot-Displays am Boot



## Wulfsbarsch (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze ein Simrad GO7 XSE, welches ich bislang immer in einer Echolottasche transportiere und auf dem Boot nutze. Das finde ich aber irgendwie nicht optimal und möchte das Display daher am Boot befestigen. Allerdings so, dass ich es auch leicht wieder abnehmen und während der Autofahrt im Wagen mitnehmen kann. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Lösung, bei der man das Display mit einer Klemme o.ä. an der Bordwand befestigen könnte (mein Boot: Linder 400 Sportsman). Möchte jedenfalls keine Löcher bohren.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Habt ihr vielleicht Bilder und könnt die hier einstellen?

Danke und Gruß 
Wulf


----------



## Forester FXT (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Befestigung des Echolot-Displays am Boot*

Warte noch auf meins.. Heute Bestellt... 

Hast du keine Halterung dabei ?

Könntest du bitte mal was zu dem Echolot schreiben... Habe hier seid Tagen danach gefragt aber nie Antwort bekommen :-(

Danke 

Habe auch schon gesucht nach Sonnenschutzabdeckung wie Garmin sie Anbietet aber nicht wirklich was gefunden auch keine Schutzfolie wie sie beim Handy gibt ... Will nicht das es Kratzer am Display bekommt.. 

Danke


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Befestigung des Echolot-Displays am Boot*

Doch, es wird natürlich eine Halterung mitgeliefert, mit der man das Display wunderbar auf der Sitzbank oder auf einem sonstigen ebenen Untergrund festschrauben kann. 

Das will ich aber nicht. Ich möchte, dass das Display zum einen höher angebracht ist (also auf Augenhöhe, wenn ich im Boot sitze) und dass man es eben leicht wieder demontieren kann, wenn das Boot mit der Persenning abgedeckt ist und von A nach B transportiert wird.

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## dschinges (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Befestigung des Echolot-Displays am Boot*

Moin, vielleicht ist diese Klemmhalterung bei eBay etwas für Dich!? Artikelnummer 222513095654

Gruß
Dschinges


----------



## Frank aus Lev (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Befestigung des Echolot-Displays am Boot*

Ich habe jetzt mit dem neuen Helix 10 den Ram Mount geholt und bin super zufriedn. Das Echolot lässt sich leicht abnehmen und ist sehr stabil auf dem Halter, kein wackeln oder sonstiges.  Ich habe allerdings die größte Version von dem Ram Mount mit der 5,25 cm Kugel. Aber für ein 7" Display sollte auch die kleinere Kugen gehen.
Es gibt als Halter auch eine Reling Version, so brauchst du nicht bohren. Vorausgesetzt du hast eine Reling.
Gut, die Teile sind jetzt nicht gerade die günstigsten, aber in meinen Augen lohnt es sich.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Befestigung des Echolot-Displays am Boot*

Danke für die Tipps! Eine Reling habe ich leider nicht, hatte auch schon an irgendwas von Ram Mount gedacht. Werde mir mal das mit der Klemme für die Bordwand durch den Kopf gehen lassen, liest sich ja eigentlich ganz gut...

Gruß 
Wulf


----------

